# New Review System on Amazon



## AdamDavidCollings (Aug 14, 2015)

I went to post a review I'd written onto Amazon this morning. When I clicked the "Add Customer Review" button, I was presented with a list of books (the book I was viewing at the top). Some had the traditional star ratings, and some had three buttons to describe the plot ("Predictable", "Some Twists", "Full of Surprises"). In fact, it alternated book for book.

Has anybody else noticed this?

I just want to write a textual review. I personally dislike having to distill my thoughts on a book into pre-defined values. I want my words to speak for themselves. I'm not even a fan of giving star ratings, but these three buttons have really turned me off. The end result was that I didn't leave the review because try as I might, I couldn't find a way to do it in the traditional way.

What do other people think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been this way for some time.  I think you have to put a star rating to start, but then you can ignore the request to classify the writing and other stuff and just write in the review field.

personally, I like just being able to rate things -- I don't want to write reviews.


----------



## AdamDavidCollings (Aug 14, 2015)

Interestingly, for alternating titles, I have to click one of the buttons to begin, rather than clicking a star-rating to begin.









Amazon does like to split test things.
I guess I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet and do things the way Amazon want.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't get the writing classification type very often--not sure I've gotten one in a while.  I wonder if it depends on what you are reading on....

Betsy


----------

